# Let's help each other! I'm a Heat Transfer Film Distributor



## Garment G (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi! Recently, my father's acquaintance in Japan offered me a distributorshipfor his product - heat transfer color films and printable films.

His product is extremely high quality and versatile and has been picked up by Nike and Addidas for some of their product lines in the past. I'd like to offer the film to printing companies, as well as to online Direct To Garment
businesses. In addition, I'd like to create a DTG website myself. I'm not very knowledable in this industry, so decided to reach out on this forum for advice, assistance, cooperation or partnering.

For example, I would love to explore the possibility of someone fulfilling orders from my website (product distribution, decals, and/or DTG services). If you have interest or ideas regarding sales/service flow, please let me know. We can work together to give us all more formats and outlets to sell our product, designs etc.!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i don't think the op understands there are no films involved in dtg

hopefully they return for clarification/update


----------

